# Cayman island's accidental Americans: Canadians not alone



## pwdunn (Nov 12, 2011)

The IRS is reaching out to Caymanians who were born in the US. This message came into Monty Pelerin from a citizen of the Cayman Islands:

I just read your article on the American Thinker web site regarding FATCA. I “googled” it because this past weekend we celebrated the marriage of an American girl to a Caymanian boy (who was born in Miami, FL and holds dual citizenship) and I met one of the groom’s many relatives who are affected by this new drive to collect taxes from dual citizens. I am so disgusted with the government reaching into the pockets of these people. There is a large contingency of Cayman citizens whose only “tie” to the US in that they were born in Miami. For health and safety reasons their parents chose to have their children born in a hospital in Miami.

They paid their bill and went home. They never lived here. Never worked here. And now the government has sent these people threatening letters demanding they pay taxes on money earned in Cayman. These “dual” citizens have no representation in the US government and no one to advocate on their behalf. Shame on the U S government to hound and threaten these people.

I write to you because this is another category of folks who are impacted by FATCA. I asked if they planned to renounce their US citizenship and they admitted they are giving serious consideration. How much does that cost? According to my now distant relative, $12,000…and I forgot to ask if that was US dollars or CI. How about going after the illegals on our soil who are actually benefiting from the goodies the FEDS pass out on the taxpayer dime instead of harassing good people who are NOT MOOCHERS.

Thanks for your analysis. I am writing my congressman and senators this week.​


----------

